# Wo geht der Thread nach wait() weiter?



## MrDude (5. Juli 2006)

Hallo,


ich angenommen ich habe eine Funkion und durch irgendwelche Ereignisse soll der Threat warten. Wo steigt der Thread in der Methode wieder ein?

Passiert dieses direkt nach der nach wait- Anweisung oder wird die Funktion neu Aufgerufen?

Wäre cool, wenn mir jemand kurz antworten könnte.


TIM


----------



## Romsl (5. Juli 2006)

Hi,

der Thread wird nach einem notify wieder an der Stelle fortgeführt an der er gewartet hat - soweit ich deine Frage richtig verstanden habe.

Gruß

Romsl


----------



## Thomas Darimont (5. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Wird ein Thread-A der auf einem Lock mit wait() wartet per notify() bzw. notifiyAll() Methodeenaufruf an diesem Lock von einem anderen Thread-B welches den Monitor für dieses Objekt hat, so führt der Thread-A mit der nächsten erreichbaren Anweisung hinter wait() fort... es kann natürlich auch sein, dass während des wait() Aufurfs eine InterruptedException auftritt, was zur Folge hat, dass entweder in den catch-Block gesprungen oder per throws Klausel an die nächst höhere Ausnahmebehandlungsinstanz delegiert wird.

Gruß Tom


----------

